
Why recruiter spam works and why you might as well stop complaining - s3nnyy
https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/why-recruiter-spam-works-and-why-you-might-as-well-stop-complaining-5674f63d52f7
======
oceanghost
The problem with recruiter spam is, it makes it impossible to tell who is
legit and who isn't, and even then, it places the burden of deciding that if I
am right for a job on me, and I'm the person with the least amount of
information about that. A lot of the time, the company that's hiring doesn't
even know what job they're hiring for.

I recently did a phone interview for a company that was looking for an "iOS
Guy." Then during the screen, they told me they were _actually_ looking for an
embedded C++ developer.

And that's just if everyone is well-meaning but lazy/incompetent. Add to that
scam companies like Cybercoders and all of India, which has a 6-month contract
for me 3000 miles from my home, and you've got a real mess.

------
red_trumpet
Why do you think it is rational for a hiring firm, to not care about the job
description? Wouldn't it be better for them, if only people with the necessary
background applied? Then the number of interviews might go down, but the rate
of hiring/interview would probably go up, so they would save time and money?

~~~
oceanghost
I have never worked at a company where I was scheduled time to do interviews
as a part of my day-to-day responsibility. It has always been the case my
development schedule is 120%, and oh we need to you to do all these
interviews, but, your deadlines are still optimistic.

------
xellisx
Reads like the author is one of these spammers...

~~~
s3nnyy
I took your feedback to heart that I don't offer a solution. So, I added this
paragraph that suggests one:

"If Linkedin would just block people from sending hundreds of connection
requests, firms would vett their recruiters better, and candidates would
ignore messages from strangers, then spam would decrease."

~~~
xellisx
Most of the recruiter spam I get is mostly via phone calls and email. LinkedIn
spam is tiny percentage for me.

